# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > سوال: شبكه كردن دو كامپيوتر با استفاده از مودم adsl وايرلس دار

## mohammad kafiyan

سلام به دوستان
شبكه كردن دو كامپيوتر با استفاده از مودم adsl وايرلس دار
برای share کردن پوشه ها و پرینتر و... می خواهم
سیستم pc که با کابل به مودم وصل هست و لپ تاپ هم به صورت وایرلس
سیستم عامل pcویندوز xp
سیستم عامل لپ تاپ win - 8 می باشد
 تنظیمات را چگونه باید انجام بدم لطفا به ترتیب مراحل را نام ببرید

----------


## armin.m

سلام
اول به صورت دستی به هر کدوم از سیستم ها ip بده
برای پرینتر اگر پرینتر تحت شبکه هست که با کابل وصلش کن به مودم . اگرم تحت شبکه نیست نمی دونم چه جوری باید شیر شه :D
برای انتقال فایل هم یه پوشه توی یکی از سیستم ها بزار و شیرش کن. بعد برو روی اون یکی سیستم و ازش یه شرتکاد بساز.
این یه توضیح کلی بود با فرض اینکه بلدی و فقط روند رو نمی دونی :D اما اگه بلد نیستی بگو کامل توضیح بدم :D

----------


## hraeissi

> سلام به دوستان
> شبكه كردن دو كامپيوتر با استفاده از مودم adsl وايرلس دار
> برای share کردن پوشه ها و پرینتر و... می خواهم
> سیستم pc که با کابل به مودم وصل هست و لپ تاپ هم به صورت وایرلس
> سیستم عامل pcویندوز xp
> سیستم عامل لپ تاپ win - 8 می باشد
>  تنظیمات را چگونه باید انجام بدم لطفا به ترتیب مراحل را نام ببرید


خوب وقتی هر دو سیستم توسط مودم به اینترنت متصل می شوند یعنی در حال حاضر شبکه شده اند و میتوانند همدیگر را ببینند و تنها است که بقیه کارها را انجام دهید .
1- فایروال سیستم ها را خاموش کنید 
2- یک نام کاربری مانند هم در سیستم ها تعریف کنید و به انها رمز اختصاص دهید 
3- در پنجره mycomputer وارد پنجره tools شده و در بخش Folder option و یعد View گزینه simple mode را از حالت فعال خارج نمائید 
4- روی پرینتر right click و در نهایت Properties را گرفته و با استفاده از گزینه share نسبت به share  کردن منابع و پرینتر اقدام نمائید

----------


## ahtech

برای چی باید فایروال خاموش بشه؟

----------


## hraeissi

برای راحتی شما ولی اصل بر آن است که سرویس printer sharing را باز کنید

----------


## systam

> برای چی باید فایروال خاموش بشه؟


کلا در شبکه برای اشتراک گذاری منابع باید فایروال خاموش بشه
وگر نمیتونی از طریق شبکه پرینتی رو shar  کنی

برای ویندوز هشت رو نمیدونم 
ولی بر روی ویندوز  xp  و win 7  این کار رو  روی کافی نت انجام دادم 

برنامه پرینتر رو بر روی یک سیستم نصب کن 
تو قسمت تنظیمات پرینتر در contorl panel   در قسمت sharing  یک تیک داره فعال یک اسم هم بده  پرینتر به اشتراک میره
بعد از طریق شبکه روی یک سیستمی که میخوام پرینتر اشتراکی داشته باشه   جستجو پرینتر رو بزنی به راحتی پیدا میکنه 

من میتونم روی ویندوز 7 و  xp  به صورت فیلمی اموزش بدم خواستی بگو برات اماده کنم 


یا علی

----------


## hraeissi

توی تاپیک قبل گفتم که برای راحتی کاربر و آن هم در محیط خیلی کوچک و نه محیط های بزرگ مخصوصاً کافی نت که افراد مختلفی مراجعه می کنند 

توی این محیط ها بایستی فعال و تنها سرویس مربوطه درون آن باز گردد 
مراقب باشید که خاموش کردن آن خطرات زیادی به همراه خواهد داشت

----------

